# apache upgrade to 2.4 and php

## ardin

Hi, 

I'm new in gentoo world  :Smile:  and I would like upgrade apache from 2.2.22 to 2.4.1-r2 version with php. 

Generally there is no problem, because after emerge apache and compile php (for mod_php) everything works fine. 

But.. 

Is there any way to compile both in the same time with  --bulidpkgonly? If I trying , I have error:

```
# emerge --buildpkgonly =apache-2.4.1-r2 php

!!! --buildpkgonly requires all dependencies to be merged.

!!! Cannot merge requested packages. Merge deps and try again.
```

If I don't recompile php there is another error:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 163 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: ap_log_rerror

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

Any idea? 

Regards, Tom

----------

## cach0rr0

I'd be curious to see if "emerge -pv <packagename>" shows any other dependencies that will be pulled in along with apache and php; if so, you must include those as well

----------

